
Self-charging, thousand-year battery by startup NDB - loop0
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/25/self-charging-thousand-year-battery-startup-ndb-aces-key-tests-and-lands-first-beta-customers/
======
basicplus2
"NDB is a nano battery technology that generates electrons by converting the
radiation energy from the energetic electron. Energetic electrons released
from the nuclide of carbon, carbon-14. ...the energetic electron release
mechanism where a carbon-14 atom decays into nitrogen, an anti-neutrino (which
are both harmless and clean) and an energetic electron.

The electron released then undergoes inelastic scattering generating a shower
of electric charge in its track.

The 3D printed MOF/ACNO/Graphene Supercapacitor then stores the generated
charge for later use. Due to this feature, NDB is a graphene battery
technology as well as a nuclear battery."

[https://ndb.technology/nano-battery-ndb-design/](https://ndb.technology/nano-
battery-ndb-design/)

------
loop0
This sounds too good to be true. Suppose they deliver this with the scale to
be used any place, we could see a truly wireless world, even the tv could come
with a battery that would last a lifetime, no power outlets would be needed
anymore. What are your thoughts?

------
Nextgrid
The proposed battery has a power output of 100 _micro_ watts. You can probably
get more output with a tiny photovoltaic cell (like the ones on calculators).

------
yanko
[https://youtu.be/uzV_uzSTCTM](https://youtu.be/uzV_uzSTCTM)

